
Trump's Wobble-Gait Problem - scripthacker
https://thedeductible.com/2020/07/13/trumps-wobble-gait-problem/
======
scripthacker
Interesting this post downplays the Parkinsons theory

Some studies have shown that extreme emotional stress can trigger the onset /
worsening of Parkinsons

[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/24259593/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/24259593/)

------
pmdulaney
Is this an attempt to draw attention away from the fact that Biden seems
incapable of enunciating a single coherent sentence?

~~~
scripthacker
the two things do not have to be mutually exclusive

